# Review: Bontrager GR1 - Team Issue Gravel Tire



## George3 (Jun 20, 2019)

Hey Jordan, Great read and review! I primarily ride on paved paths, not gravel. I currently have Compass BonJons 700c x 35's and I am tired of the punctures in the side walls. I am looking at these tires as a replacement. My concern is that you have stated "I searched for grip was in the wet and sloppy conditions." does your statement pertain to wet paved paths or wet gravel? (how do these perform on wet pavement?)


----------



## rubbersidedown (Dec 29, 2021)

George3 said:


> Hey Jordan, Great read and review! I primarily ride on paved paths, not gravel. I currently have Compass BonJons 700c x 35's and I am tired of the punctures in the side walls. I am looking at these tires as a replacement. My concern is that you have stated "I searched for grip was in the wet and sloppy conditions." does your statement pertain to wet paved paths or wet gravel? (how do these perform on wet pavement?)


did you ever get this questioned answered??


----------

